# Is The M4 A Rare Watch



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

Trying to buy an M4 watch, been asking Ron since March, originally told it was a 2 week lead time but still no sign of any stock, where can I buy one, anybody?

Looking for new or very good condition second hand.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Westcoast Time have one on E-bay at the moment for Â£250. Good recomended dealer but they are in the USA so you could be hit with customs charges.

Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I saw your wanted post first and posted there. WCT (Howard Marx) and Gnomon still sell them. There's one come up on Fleabay used from time to time. But you have to be cautious there.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

it's a very cool watch, wearing mine on a black nato as I type. worth waiting for


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks chaps, now wearing mine, got it from Howard across the pond


----------

